# Ann Arbor Show - May 2021



## pkleppert (Apr 18, 2020)

ANN ARBOR SHOW CANCELLED

*We promised that the 40th Anniversary Show

and Swap Meet would be different but this is

Not what we had in mind.

*

The State of Michigan is under strict “Stay at Home”

orders until May 1, 2020. Our *Show was cancelled* for 2020

and *will not be rescheduled* for this year.



Next year’s show is Saturday & Sunday *MAY 22, & 23, 2021*

Friday, May 21, set-up will begin at 2pm



Annie, I and our team will handle next year’s show and

insure a smooth transition for future shows.



Vendor packets to be sent out the last week of February 2021.

Updated info will be posted on our website, theCABE & Facebook.

If your contact information changes, please notify us at:

bikeshow@aol.com or call: 248-642-6639
​


----------

